
NASA and Future Explorers – What Does It Take to Become an Astronaut? (Updated) - Oxydepth
http://stemmatch.net/blog/2015/december/14/so-you-want-to-become-an-astronaut-what-does-it-take/
======
imamachine
Didn't you already post this?

~~~
Oxydepth
Technically yes, but I was on their blog today and it showed they had updated
it. So I wanted to share the updated version.

Since Ycombinator doesn't show notifications, I figured it would be best to
post the updated version.

~~~
DrScump
Couldn't you have posted this as a comment on the original?

